# Wanted: Help or Replacement Bendix Red Band Hub



## Tiger 61 (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a blue 61 Schwinn Tiger with a single red band bendix hub (coaster style). It was working correctly somewhat (sometimes it would slip and then grab) until I took it apart to regrease it. After I took it apart and regreased it, it will not grab or even break. After about 8 spins of the sprocket it may grab and then about 5-7 backspins of the sprocket, the brakes may finally take. I'm over trying to figure this thing out! Does anyone have any suggestions? There is nothing that looks broken or really that worn. Does anyone have a bendix red band single coaster hub for sale that I can use for parts to attempt to rebuild this thing? Or even a chrome s-7 wheel with a single coaster red band bendix hub (working good) that I can replace this with? I'm in Orange County, California.

thanks!


----------



## yeshoney (Oct 30, 2007)

*I got a cherry one..*

$30 shipped to you.  I take Paypal too.


----------



## PackRat (Oct 31, 2007)

*red band hub*

hello i have had this problem were the brake does not work well,make sure to clean the inside of the hub and the brake shoes,then put a light film of grease on the shoes.make sure when you reasembe that you hold the spocket all the way forward like it is in driving position and then adjust your bearings.


----------



## JOEL (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds like you may not have it assembled right, or maybe the cones are too loose.


----------

